# Fitted new brass dispersion plate and silvia wand.



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

So fitted the dispersion plate, no problems just some stiff screws to remove and clean up.

Major difference in weight: old aluminum plate was approx 72 grams, new brass one a whopping 235g and a lovely looking piece of kit. Shower screen fitted in perfectly.

Fitting the silvia wand was more tricky. Getting the nut off the old wand needed a bit of bending to get it around the corner.

Then the tip of the new wand where it seats into the machine needed to be sanded down a bit. I used 100 weight sand paper and did over 80 revolutions, which still left it very tight (it hardly moves). The o-ring was replaced above the bump in the pipe. There is a tight seal and it doesn't leak, the steam tip is a bit lose and bubbles so will need tightening.

Steamed some milk and the wand made all the right noises, seemed to heat the milk noticeably faster.

so all in all very happy with my purchases.

Many thanks to Charlie.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

So after a few more steaming sessions, all I can say is night and day. The new wand steams like a beast, and the milk is far silkier.

It's still vey tight and is almost stuck in one place, best of luck to everyone else fitting wands.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it still leaks on the end wrap a couple of turns of PTFE tape around the thread first then refit the tip/nozzle (NOT TOO TIGHT)


----------

